# Best way to get rid of Yellowjackets?



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Looking for the best way to get rid of them or what can be used to kill the Queen in the ground. I think they just have a huge underground highway and have moved from tree trunk to tree trunk. There is an area on our property that I thought I had gotten rid of them back in the Spring and I have fought those things all Summer long. I've tried almost everything. These things must be wearing Hazmat suits! Just got hit numerous times today while out picking up limbs. The few that hit my hand hurt so bad, it made me wonder if a snake was in on it too! Please help!

Chris


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I HATE yellowjackets.

You need to find the nest. It is somewhere in the ground or in a hollow tree or perhaps in an old house/barn. Usually in the ground.

What I do, I follow a yellowjacket until it goes back to the nest. Yoe can bait them up with some raw meat, then watch where they go/come from. 

Once you find the nest, drive up to it with your windows rolled up in your truck. Have 2-3 cups of flour in a can that is wide open on top. Ease your window down (watching for any flying near it) and quickly dump the flour DIRECTLY onto the hole. Roll window up, drive off.

That night, get a 5 gallon bucket and a cinder block and 2 gallons of gas. Sneak up on the hole (now easily visible due to the flour). Get everything ready to go. Quickly pour the gas on the hole and place the cinder block on top. Leave it just like that. I GUARANTEE they will die. Not only will all of them be in the hole for the night, but they will also be 100% unable to escape as the fumes permeate the nest and kill them.

Thats how I roll!!!!!!!!!:shedevil


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Are you placing the 5 gallon bucket on top of the cinder block? And what do you guys use to pull the poison out. My had looks like MJ's glove!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Just to clarify, you use the 5 gallon bucket to pour the gas in the hole.

Also, they make yellowjacket traps that will help to decrease the total number around your house. I made my own one time (when I lived in Birmingham) and they were just as effective.

Get some glass mason jars or glass mayonaise jars. pour some coca cola or mello yellow in them (about 3-4 inches worth). Drill holes in the top that are about 1/2 to 3/4 inch in diameter. Use string/ wire to hang them by the necks from the eaves of your house or on tree limbs. What happens is that they are attracted to the smell of the sugar and make their way into the jar through the holes. Once in there, they can't manage to fly upside down long enough to climb back out the holes, and they will ultimately fall into the soda and drown. The dead ones are an attractant to more of them too. I usually changed out the soda every couple of months. They really worked well. I tried raw meat in some, but it did not catch anymore than the soda and it stunk WAY worse...


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Nothing is better than the nicotine in chewing tobacco for stings. It will make it go away within 10-15 minutes. I keep redman in the truck glovebox just for stings.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Those home made traps are getting put on the to do list! We've already got some. I am gonna try your plan this evening when most of them are in the whole or nest. I don't smoke so I'm fresh outta tobacco but I'm looking for Benedryl right now. The cola and the traps is gonna help a ton! Thanks for the advice!

Chris


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Anytime. It is a non-stop battle. 

I TRULY HATE yellowjackets. I have been stung so many times that the last time my arm swelled up double normal size. The problem is that I somehow get nominated to bush hog all the bad spots.

At one point, I probably looked like a crazy person because I had 15-20 of those jars all around my house eaves. It cut WAY down on the numbers of yellowjackets, though.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I find the hole in the ground they are coming from, and spray wasp spray in the hole at dusk. Spray as much as you can, before you run like hell. This takes care of em for me.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

ditto on the bucket o gasoline


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

im for the wasp spray and be careful they often have two ways in and out


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like the only way to do it in Athens, GA is to just deny it's a problem



Read about it here


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

That's what I tried in the eraly part of the year was the Wasp and Hornet Spray. I've shoved stuff in the holes to block them getting out and they have other holes in the same location. They will nail your butt if they even think you are coming into their area so when I do something or try a new idea, it has to be really fast! I thought it worked great but it just seemed as though they found another tree base to make a hole. I bet it looks like anunderground highway under that area. Now the more I think about it, I bet they just made another way in and out. The Queen is what I want to get rid of. Those things are torture to our grandchildren and my wife is allergic to them. I didn't think they ever bothered me before but today they flat out have me feeling very sick and I called it a day. Staying inside. I have blown them up, burnt them, dowsed them with all kinds of stuff. No luck. I'm gonna keep an eye on this post so I can win the battle! There must be 200 or more, easliy!

Chris


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

I had a huge nest in a wall on my house. They got in by the dryer vent. I asked around and was told to use a flea fogger. I taped it to a broom handle and started the fogger put up to the hole and it killed every one of them. If you can't see the nest try it but watch out for other exits.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

So it might kill the Queen too?


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

if you use the wasp spray dont try to light it its flamable.


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (8/27/2009)*I HATE yellowjackets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I stirred up a few this past weekend over at my paw-in-law's place and that is how we got them little devils. They can't stand it, that gas will kill them. My arm is still itching where the one little sucker got me, but we got the last punch, :shedevil:shedevil.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

If I get into a nest and get stung, it turns personal. I won't rest until the whole nest is DEAD DEAD DEAD... It is like yellowjacket genocide...:hoppingmad


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I hear dynamite works well. About 1/4 stick per hole should do the trick. Then you are left with some nice holes to plant some trees.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

When messing around Yellow Jackets it is a good idea to carry some water in case you get stung . . . you must immediatley wash off the area all around the sting because they ALSO spray a pherome on you to mark you as a target for the rest of the nest, if you don't wash it off the otherswill find you and attack!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Why stop with the dynamite???

Why not just use some Napalm and get the job done right?:moon


----------



## flordaboy (Mar 30, 2008)

its my experience that when you find them or they find you, just let a few tag 

you and then they'll go away:banghead


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

My wife and I were talking about those home made yellowjacket traps, and as we both recall, the most effective were those Pace Picante sauce jars that have the indention in the center. It gives you a place to tie or strap a wire/rope onto the jar to hang it by. The best bait was coca cola. We tried all different sodas and that one seemed to draw them in the best.

Good thing about the picante jars is that they are free. Just gonna throw them away anyway, so why not use them to bring down your nemesis, the yellowjacket?


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Garbo (8/27/2009)*






You're on a roll this afternoon Mr. Curtis!! :clap


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

A cup of bleach and a cup of clorox, cover the hole. It's a great "deterrent" for dillo's too!

Skip


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

I know exactly how you guys feel.

I've been down this road as well at the family lakehouse. Bastards built an underground nest under the grid of landscape timbers we placed to stand on at the fish cleaning station. Dad and I got clobbered one afternoon trying to clean fish. Went through aboutfour cans of wasp sprayto no avail. At that point we got totally pissed and grabbed a 5 gallon can of gas that was about half full.. Problem solved, quickly and permanently.

Felt like Clint Eastwood...."Go Ahead.... Make My Day!!!"


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

> *RMS (8/27/2009)*I know exactly how you guys feel.
> 
> I've been down this road as well at the family lakehouse. Bastards built an underground nest under the grid of landscape timbers we placed to stand on at the fish cleaning station. Dad and I got clobbered one afternoon trying to clean fish. Went through aboutfour cans of wasp sprayto no avail. At that point we got totally pissed and grabbed a 5 gallon can of gas that was about half full.. Problem solved, quickly and permanently.


lol! sounds like 2 1/2 gallons of gas is gonna do the trick! Today when I got hit by a squadran of them I was pouring mixed 2 stroke fuel on them and was about to torch them! I've tried this before because the oil in it seems to work better than just straight gas. Kinda like deisil. They won today, but I "will" prevail!I have even tried covering up the entire area with fill dirt to smother them, those little guys came right back out of the ground!


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *lastcast (8/27/2009)*A cup of bleach and a cup of clorox, cover the hole. It's a great "deterrent" for dillo's too!
> 
> 
> 
> Skip




Is it a cup bleach or two cups clorox bleachoke


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Gas is very effective on them... 2 gals. is a bit excessive, but will definitely do the trick. Don't set it on fire... it's the fumes that kills the nest. It's best to do it a couple of hoursafter darkwhen the ground has cooled somewhat.Do not us a bright flashlight and one with a red lens is even better. Just pour the gas into the hole and set the can on top of the hole and your problem should be solved come sun up. Good luck.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

We need video confirmation for all further actions. You may become the next Youtube Star.

there's no fun using gas if you don't light it up. Suffication isn't good enough for them bastages......they gotta BURN!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Collard (8/27/2009)*We need video confirmation for all further actions. You may become the next Youtube Star.
> 
> 
> 
> there's no fun using gas if you don't light it up. Suffication isn't good enough for them bastages......they gotta BURN!


+1


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

DeltaDust

You can get it at the pest control place on Pine Forest Rd., near Blue Angel.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Catchin Hell (8/27/2009)*Gas is very effective on them... 2 gals. is a bit excessive....




excessive???? This is coming from the guy who was NOT just stung.



The guy that just got stung thinks that 20 gallons is a good start....



go Caddy Shack on them......


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I am with you! 2 gallons is the minimum! when gas gets high, you kindof sigh as you pour 10 dollars on the ground, but it is 10 dollars well spent!


----------



## CurtisJet (Jan 22, 2009)

I wonder if this would do the trick? Check this out! http://www.rodenator.com/pests-controls-videos-rodenators The satisfaction level would be high if it worked.

I've got yellowjackets too. One got me last weekend and I know where they are. They're set to die tomorrow night. I'll probably use gas, it always works. It doesn't take nearly two gallons though, a pint is actually plenty. They do usually have at least two entrances, so make sure you know where both are. Try and cover one and hit the other. Only kill them at night, that way, they're all on/in the nest. Same thing goes for wasps, always get them at night so you get them all. I dug a nest up once, it was the size of a basketball, and there were at least a thousand in there, no exaggeration. Very close quarters, yellowjackets are not claustrophobic...

-Curtis


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Curtis, that Rodenator looks pretty sweet! Thats how I'd like to get rid of them but I have a few tricks up my sleeve first. Those little guys have a mushroom cloud or two coming their way in the next day or two! 

Score them -1, me - 0

for now!


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *Shiznik (8/27/2009)*Looking for the best way to get rid of them or what can be used to kill the Queen in the ground. I think they just have a huge underground highway and have moved from tree trunk to tree trunk. There is an area on our property that I thought I had gotten rid of them back in the Spring and I have fought those things all Summer long. I've tried almost everything. These things must be wearing Hazmat suits! Just got hit numerous times today while out picking up limbs. The few that hit my hand hurt so bad, it made me wonder if a snake was in on it too! Please help!
> 
> Chris


I've tried gasoline and wasp spraynumerous times over theyears and sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. The best solution i have found is once you find their entrance hole pour a liberal amount (maybe an 1/8 cup) of *orthene powder* (Ortho Fire Ant Killer) in the hole and it will pretty much take out the whole hive everytime.


----------



## CurtisJet (Jan 22, 2009)

Did a little looking and found out that propane is just over 1.5 times heavier than air. That means you could carefully snake a tube just a little way into the opening at night and slowly pump it full of propane gas, kind of like the rodenator. The rodenator I think is actually primarily oxygen. I'll bet they wouldn't even stir. They're pretty dormant at night, especially if it gets cool (not that it does this time of year). Then you could light it "Joe Dirt style" as we like to say -shoot it from a distance with a roman candle. Fwoom! Don't get too close, propane is really flammable! Just make sure to film it if you try it. And I'm not recommending it, just saying it could probably be done. That's my disclaimer. You know, I just got a new video camera and I've got some yellowjackets, that gets me to thinkin.....

-Curtis.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

That sounds like it may work, I'll keep an eye out for your video. Hope you win the $10,000! lol! Think I'm gonna try the Fire Ant Killer first and then the gasoline and bucket.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

How do you know if you've got yellow jackets or something else? I was out in our field by some vehicles we have trying to get the puppy and came around the corner of one of them and something popped me right between the eyes! It stung for a few hours, swole up a bit and that was it. Def didn't feel like a wasp! But I wasn't going to hang around to see where the lil bastard went.



Hell I only saw it for a split sec before it tagged me between the eyes.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

When I was a kid, (a long long time ago and far far away) we lived on a small farm in Talladega County, Alabama. We had some grape arbors that were loaded with vines, and the yellow-jackets made a home around some of the vines. My brother-in-law, with the aid of serveral six packs of boot-legged brew, poured about three gallons ofgasoline into the main entrance of the biggest nest, had another brew,:letsdrink and then got the idea that the gas was supposed to be ignited.:nonono Whooooosh Barrrrroooom!!!!!!.:bowdown The ground raised, then settled. One of the arbor posts toppled, and the ground for 15 feet around where he had poured the gasoline was smoking. There was forever a slight sunken area where the "bomb" had been detonated. But, no yellow-jackets, at least not in that spot, but Dad never let the bro-in-law exterminate the critters again neither.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Heck just get 4 or 5 kegs of beer and a bunch of fly swatters and invite all these guys over for a party. It might not get rid of the yellow jackes but there would probably be some good stories for a week or so.

Kim


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

Two weeks ago I got popped on the knuckle while weed-whacking in front of my house. They were in my telephone tie-in box underground and had built a nest in it using the tool access hole for an entrance. My weed-whacker had uncovered the lid and disturbed the nest. There must have been over a hundred of them on the nest. They boiled out of the hole and chased me away. Only one got me though. It swelled my hand up something awful. I broke out a can of garden spray and dumped nearly the whole can down the hole. The whole time I had to spray back swarms of defenders.



















Top of the nest after falling free from the lid. Tape measure for scale.










Nest on its side with covering layer of paper removed.










Nest on its side showing multiple layers, like a hanging chandelier.










Nest in a zip-lock bag. I put it in the freezer to kill anything the spray didn't get and gave it to a friend for his kid's school science project.

BT


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Step#1 Find the Hole!

Step#2 Remember where it is!

Step#3 Take a plastic coke bottle cut the top 1/3 off.

Step#4 Fill it up with the enfamous Regular Unleaded with or without ethanol

Step#5 Sneak up to the hole in THE DARK! Limited light....

Step#6 Squat down and pour the gas in the hole.

Step#7 Shove the bottle into the hole as you pour it in!

Step#8 Back off and savor the moment!

Step#9 Come back tomorrow and flip the bottle out and obsecrve zero activity!

Step#10 Keep an eye out for more from other nests and repeat steps!

Cool nights are better than hot ones. The holes will have a waxy appearance too, man Ive killed gazillions of them! Nothing like the ol Kiss My arse you little yellow stripped son of a guns! Dont light the gas, no need the fumes will do the job easily and ya dont have to contend with the Dr. asking what the hell happened to you!

Guaranteed to work!


----------



## CurtisJet (Jan 22, 2009)

I decided to pester my Yellowjackets on Saturday. Gotthe video camera out, set it up on a tripod, then threw some rocks at the entrance to the nest. This nest is in the side of a dirt embankment, I guess in an old chipmunk hole or something. The rocks didn't do much good, so we got out the .22. In the video, you can see one hole already in the bottom of the entrance. After we shot it the first time, they didn't do much, but then we shot it again, and they poured out. The video shows a glimpse of just how many yellowjackets might be on a nest. Lots more than a typical wasp nest. Check it out on youtube! This is my first ever youtube video. Up next, Yellowjackets dying. Probably by fire..... enjoy.






-Curtis


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I think it's time to talk to the Bimini Twist guy. He has had obvious success and he's still alive to talk about it, so he must be doing it right. FYI... one gallon of gasoline if detonated peoperly can have the explosive power equivalent to two sticks of dynamite.

Kim


----------

